

Siri Co-Founder Quits Apple - Urgo
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/10/24/siri-co-founder-quits-apple/

======
codeup
Fox News? Here's the original source:
[http://allthingsd.com/20111023/exclusive-siri-co-founder-
kit...](http://allthingsd.com/20111023/exclusive-siri-co-founder-kittlaus-
departs-from-apple/)

~~~
plainOldText
I'm just curious. What's wrong with Fox News?

~~~
potatolicious
It's widely claimed (and IMO, correctly pointed out) that Fox News lacks
journalistic integrity and is highly partisan, sometimes resorting to outright
falsities to further an agenda.

Generally speaking, we prefer our news sources to be more objective, or if
subjective, make their subjectivity more honest (i.e., by not painting it as
an objective news program).

~~~
crikli
"It's widely claimed..."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word#Passive_and_middle_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word#Passive_and_middle_voice)

~~~
grourk
He or she also stated their opinion: "and IMO, correctly pointed out". The
statement that it is widely claimed was sort of the point of the comment.

------
ashleyw
Some people just don't like working for others, even if it's Apple. And that's
amplified when you've got millions of dollars in the bank and have no need for
a pay cheque to pay the bills.

Do you think Steve Jobs would have stuck with Apple after it acquired NeXT, if
he wasn't CEO? I highly doubt he would, he would have moved on as soon as his
contract ended.

~~~
PakG1
But he didn't become CEO. He stayed on as a consultant. NeXT was acquired in
1996. Jobs became interim CEO a year later. He didn't become permanent CEO
until 2000.

edit: _I highly doubt he would, he would have moved on as soon as his contract
ended._ Reading this latter sentence, perhaps you didn't mean that he was CEO
right away. But I'm not sure. :)

~~~
ashleyw
Yeah, I'm assuming he was in a contract which kept him around long enough for
him to be made interim CEO. From there, I'm sure he was confident he'd secure
the permanent role before long.

------
physcab
I would quit too. I love Apple products but they come at a huge human cost.
One of my best friends works there and he's always extremely stressed out. He
works like 15 hour days, 6 days a week. He's constantly bailing on his
obligations because Apple decides to run a conference call at a ridiculous
hour of the night, or right before we go into a theater to watch a movie.
Nevermind the China trips that get dragged out for weeks. I've heard from him
on several occasions that there are few people who have worked at Apple longer
than a few years because of the burnout.

~~~
krobertson
May depend on which role or which products. I had a friend who did tech
support at Apple for 10+ years and loved it, and another friend who works as a
web dev and loves it as well.

I don't think either of my friends were in roles that had to fear Apple's goon
squad... imagine things are different if you work on something iPhone/iPad/iOS
related.

~~~
hkmurakami
I've heard that the hardware design guys have it pretty rough, while the
software side has it (relatively) easy.

~~~
nekitamo
This is untrue. A family member worked on the Apple "software side", and it
was insanely stressful (constant overtime, stay over weekends etc...). If the
hardware guys have it worse, then it must be inhuman. I wonder what the
turnover rate of Apple employees is.

------
unreal37
Co-Founder: "Siri, should I quit Apple?"

Siri: Redirects user to his broker's web site showing his millions of dollars
in AAPL shares...

------
jordhy
This looks like Microsoft all over again. Wait for similar news every couple
of months. Key-person attrition is gonna be thru the roof at Apple.

~~~
sjwright
The CEO of a purchased company is often a redundant position.

~~~
robjohnson
Yeah. This doesn't seem like startling news.

